# Anyone have problems getting Nissan paint to match?



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

I bought some FN4 touch-up paint from Courtesy Parts to do some touch up work on my Teal '96 200sx SE-R. Well, the stuff does not match at all. It's much, much darker. But my door panel lists FN4 as the correct paint color. What gives?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

It's cause teal cars aren't meant to be modifyed.

J/k man, I have not a clue.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

A better question yet, why are so many of these cars Teal? They must have been running a special on Teal paint when these cars were made. It seems like half the 200sx cars I see are Teal.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

ive had problems .. i basically have the same car as you , just with out the "R" 

its because our green is a metallic color , and also the fact that our color fades significantly.

heres mine ... i had the back luck to get in an accident so it was re-cleared


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

duplicolor makes the teal metallic paint for our cars i believe, i was looking for the black that my car has and kept coming across the teal and black metallic.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Maybe you can go to a local body shop and have them mix the color code for you and see how much it looks similar.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i tried using nissan's touch up paint also for mine, KV1...and it looks like it should match well when i look at it in the bottle/on the brush...but it does look different when i apply it. but i just got it for a few minor rock dings on the hood, so that the black doesn't show. i don't want to use it too much though, because you can notice the difference and don't want it to look ghetto... just a question of wanting rock dings showing or mismatched paint spots.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I work for a body shop. This problem occurs on almost every single car. The reason it never matches is cause of several issues. One is how the car is painted in the first place. They mix up millons and millons of gallons of each paint color from the factory. Then each color is shot out of the same gun. Its kinda hard to exactly match paint. Anouther issue is sun. Sun light fades all paint colors.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> I work for a body shop. This problem occurs on almost every single car. The reason it never matches is cause of several issues. One is how the car is painted in the first place. They mix up millons and millons of gallons of each paint color from the factory. Then each color is shot out of the same gun. Its kinda hard to exactly match paint. Anouther issue is sun. Sun light fades all paint colors.


Good input, thank you. I hadn't considered that the factory might have mixed it a little light. The only thing is, all the Teal Sentras/200sxs (or is it 200sxes) I see are about the same shade as mine and the Nissan paint I got is WAY darker. Like three of four or five shades darker. I was hoping maybe someone had a good experience with another color that matched.

Speaking of auto body work, I came home from work, changed, showered, ate dinner and when I came out there was a huge dent on the panel to the right of my driver's side door! It looks like one of the neighbor's kids rammed his bike right into my car. Of course, no one saw anything and no one is owning up to it (just like no one admitting breaking my tail light last week.) 

Any, it's right by the door, and I tried using my panel popper to work it out, but I couldn't get all of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in FL and paint never matches. Even the factory paint from the dealer. 
The air, sun, elements, whatever destroy the paint.
there is nothing you can do, except get it custom matched. But it will still fade differently.

Seth


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

MPK said:


> Good input, thank you. I hadn't considered that the factory might have mixed it a little light. The only thing is, all the Teal Sentras/200sxs (or is it 200sxes) I see are about the same shade as mine and the Nissan paint I got is WAY darker. Like three of four or five shades darker. I was hoping maybe someone had a good experience with another color that matched.
> 
> Speaking of auto body work, I came home from work, changed, showered, ate dinner and when I came out there was a huge dent on the panel to the right of my driver's side door! It looks like one of the neighbor's kids rammed his bike right into my car. Of course, no one saw anything and no one is owning up to it (just like no one admitting breaking my tail light last week.)
> 
> Any, it's right by the door, and I tried using my panel popper to work it out, but I couldn't get all of it. Any suggestions?




On the dented area is there any paint that has cracked or chipped? If not then you can call places that do dentless repair (depending on where exactly the dent is and how big).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teal fades fast. I had fenders in the past that never matched. The touchu paint is very bad, I had lines on my car covering scratches and it looked horrible.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

i actually had a very good match with my hot green car... um I believe its something like forest... well whatever the case I read the thread, bought some touch up paint, brushed it on and wow! Can't even tell the difference, unless you get real close, do you guys wax often? Sure you do mmm maybe its just my color..


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ayup. Friend/co-worker of mine has a new '03 X-Terra, got a little scratch in her drivers side door and got touch-up paint directly from the dealership, was very noticeably darker than stock.


----------

